# Wine Diamonds



## Flem (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it true that wine diamonds will go back into suspension after the wine warms up? At what temperature (approx.)?
Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2014)

No, they will not go back into suspension.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, they might if you boil it!  

Actually dissolution of the crystals is potentially possible but is very very slow and is thermodynamically disfavored. So - no problem.


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 3, 2014)

On the same topic, I would highly recommend cold stabilizing any wine that I intended to serve chilled. I learn after bottling my cranberry mead that it clouds up when chilled due to the precipitation of acid.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Well, they might if you boil it!
> 
> Actually dissolution of the crystals is potentially possible but is very very slow and is thermodynamically disfavored. So - no problem.



Greg I actually tried boiling some in wine and did not get them to go back into suspension. However there is some other stuff that will fall out with them that will go back into suspension so I always rack immediately after cold stabilization.


----------



## richmke (Feb 4, 2014)

Up north with all the cold, I should put all my carboys in an unheated room for the rest of the winter.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 4, 2014)

My cellar has been sitting at 43 degrees for the past 3 weeks. I get all kind of crystals falling out right now.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 4, 2014)

Look at the size of these crystals from my 2013 chilean...they are about the size of rock salt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Flem (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for all your opinions. Since the general consensus is that they will not go back into suspension, I guess I'll have to filter it again. I'm a little anal about wine clarity and I don't know if I can siphon it over to my satisfaction without bringing some crystals.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Doug thanks for posting, I wasn't going to cold stabilize my Chilean reds but it looks like I need to. Are you doing your reds?

Mike, Tilt your carboy and give it a few quick twists to get your crystals to fall to one side. Stick a 2x4 under the high side for a day or two. Now rack your carboy keeping your racking cane up high away from the low side with the crystals. Now rack the last little bit into a smaller container the best you can. Run that little bit through a coffee filter to catch any crystals that slip by.


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 4, 2014)

Guys, if you want to drop them out and have a basement, just move the carboy into a corner on the floor and throw a box or blanket over it. That's right, you are insulating it against the warmth! 2 weeks later and you're ready to rack or bottle or whatever you like!

Of course I'm talking about the cold north country, but if your basement floor is below 45F you should have no problems. Mine is well below that!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 5, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Doug thanks for posting, I wasn't going to cold stabilize my Chilean reds but it looks like I need to. Are you doing your reds?
> 
> Mike, Tilt your carboy and give it a few quick twists to get your crystals to fall to one side. Stick a 2x4 under the high side for a day or two. Now rack your carboy keeping your racking cane up high away from the low side with the crystals. Now rack the last little bit into a smaller container the best you can. Run that little bit through a coffee filter to catch any crystals that slip by.


 

Dan,

I haven't seen any crystals in the reds. I racked everything on MLK Day. These were from the Sauv Blanc and Muscat that I purchased. They actually looked much smaller in the carboy. It was odd because they were spread out sporadically over the bottom, not in one central area. I may have a pic prior to racking.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 5, 2014)

This was taken sometime after Thanksgiving and before Christmas. It was a 3 liter bottle. If you look close you will see the crystals spread on the bottom. The didnt sheet up like I'm used to seeing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## altavino (Feb 6, 2014)

seth8530 said:


> On the same topic, I would highly recommend cold stabilizing any wine that I intended to serve chilled. I learn after bottling my cranberry mead that it clouds up when chilled due to the precipitation of acid.



actualy thats caused by chill haze , which is a reaction of the proteins in the wine when they get cold.

thats why bentonite is often used to fine white wine , it binds unstable proteins .


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the correction. I will do some reading on that.


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 6, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Now rack the last little bit into a smaller container the best you can.



This is my "smaller container"


----------



## GreginND (Feb 6, 2014)

altavino said:


> actualy thats caused by chill haze , which is a reaction of the proteins in the wine when they get cold.
> 
> thats why bentonite is often used to fine white wine , it binds unstable proteins .



Protein hazes are not usualyl caused by chilling but by aging. The protein denaturing and agglomeration speeds up by heating the wine, not chilling it. Hazes caused by chilling are most often tartrates. But, some proteins can precipitate when cooled. This is apparently more of a problem in beer rather than wine.


----------



## manvsvine (Feb 6, 2014)

Chill haze is caused by proteins and pectins in white wine , fining with bentonite is the correct protocol if it doesn't clear on its own during a longer cold stabilization.


----------

